# Why aromasin (exemestane) over anastrazole (arimidex) for PCT?



## btls (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wanting to know why aromasin is recommended over arimidex for PCT? Also, I have read elsewhere that using an AI on PCT is something to be avoided since it will kill all estrogen, and you need some estrogen (at normal levels, which you are trying to get back to)? All I know is what I have read on this and I have read conflicting advice. Can any vets or people who really know what they are talking about help me out here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 14, 2012)

One is less powerfull than the other, if that makes sense.
Nolvadex is the next one.

Here is the list
Letro, Arimidex, Aromasin, Nolvadex

The are all basicaly the same, but more powerfull as you get closer to letro for example.
I like arimidex and the way it deals with E2 conversion enzime vs blocking.
I would rather prevent than block, block does not get rid of the estro, just blocks recepters.

I would run .25 arimidex while on PCT. When you stop your test, there comes a point where you end up with more estro in your body than test, this is the point that they call REBOUND.
Your testis are not back online and you have WAY too much estro in your body, it causes bad acne and a whole other whack of issues like depression and what not.
If you can keep your estro in check while taking your HCG (or giving your body time to adjust) then you will be much better off.

I still like an old school taper to a very low dose (125mg) then come off myself. The body does not have as far to adjust if that makes sense. However the old school taper takes about 6-8 weeks to deal with.
If your only on 125 mg test, its a much smaller difference for the body.

The trick here is to get your testis back online as fast as possible.

Hope all this rambeling helps.


----------



## brundel (Jan 14, 2012)

exemestane or formestane always over adex.

The reason is the former 2 are suicidal aromatase inhibitors.
This means they forever render the enzyme inactive.
THis is on contrary to arimidex which is a NON suicidal and will release some of the enzyme upon cessation of treatment. So you get a big estro spike when you stop using adex....but not exem or form.

Since on of the main goals of PCT is getting estro under control, the very last thing you want is a big estro spike right at the end.

This spike will slow or stop test production and therefore hinder recovery.


----------



## GMO (Jan 14, 2012)

brundel said:


> exemestane or formestane always over adex.
> 
> The reason is the former 2 are suicidal aromatase inhibitors.
> This means they forever render the enzyme inactive.
> ...



^^^This

Aromasin will prevent the dreaded estrogen rebound....


----------



## TwisT (Jan 14, 2012)

Said it perfectly brundel. Also considering its effects on estrone, it will always be the #1 AI. 



brundel said:


> exemestane or formestane always over adex.
> 
> The reason is the former 2 are suicidal aromatase inhibitors.
> This means they forever render the enzyme inactive.
> ...


----------



## swollen (Jan 14, 2012)

brundel said:


> exemestane or formestane always over adex.
> 
> The reason is the former 2 are suicidal aromatase inhibitors.
> This means they forever render the enzyme inactive.
> ...



Nice explanation!


----------



## btls (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. So what about on cycle? It sounds like exemestane would  be better than adex there too, is that correct? Also, why is it I hear that using an AI on PCT is not a good idea? What kind of dose do you recommend for exemestane?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)

btls said:


> Thanks everyone. So what about on cycle? It sounds like exemestane would  be better than adex there too, is that correct? Also, why is it I hear that using an AI on PCT is not a good idea? What kind of dose do you recommend for exemestane?



on cycle aromasin @ 25mg ed or eod. Im switching to formeron @100mg ed from aromasin from now on though. It's a suicidal ai and it converts to a prohormone as well, win win.


----------



## brundel (Jan 15, 2012)

Using an AI during PCT is a good call.

PCT should have
SERM
AI

depending on compounds and duration of cycle= HCG

If your running a 500mg 10 week cycle you probably wont need HCG to get back to normal. IF you were running 1g test eq,mast,tren for 16 weeks...Id use the HCG.


----------



## btls (Jan 15, 2012)

Vibrant and brundel, thanks gents. If I use formeron, what prohormone is it converted to?


----------



## brundel (Jan 15, 2012)

4 hydroxytestosterone.
Its literally testosterone that cant be converted to estrogen.

Dry test.


----------



## btls (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## booze (Jan 15, 2012)

has anyone else got links to a similar study below. i used aromasin last pct and it worked a treat but still no people saying no way you should use aromasin for pct.

Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been using arimidex on cycle but still unsure on how this works.

My acne has gone down quit a lot. My last shot of sust250 was Wed the 11th, I have switched over to test E as of Sunday the 15th.
AI has been arimidex, .5mg saturday, 1mg sunday, .5mg tuesday 1mg wednesday.
Shots are 250mg or 1ML on wednesday and sunday.

Been thinking of .5mg arimidex every day.

Now from what I understand arimidex is an enzime enhibitor and if I stop taking it, or miss a dose I will endup with a rebound.

Any other ON CYCLE options?
Nolvadex, aromasin, letro?
Letro is brutal powerfull and my last resort. but I have some on hand.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 17, 2012)

AI is supposed to be for on-cycle therapy, like Arimidex. SERMs are for PCT, like Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) and Clomiphene (Clomid). Do your re-search on this first. I did. 



btls said:


> Hey guys, I was wanting to know why aromasin is recommended over arimidex for PCT? Also, I have read elsewhere that using an AI on PCT is something to be avoided since it will kill all estrogen, and you need some estrogen (at normal levels, which you are trying to get back to)? All I know is what I have read on this and I have read conflicting advice. Can any vets or people who really know what they are talking about help me out here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jock52 (Jan 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> on cycle aromasin @ 25mg ed or eod. Im switching to formeron @100mg ed from aromasin from now on though. It's a suicidal ai and it converts to a prohormone as well, win win.



Never heard of Formeron...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

i will get flamed but idk i have had good results with a otc ai called formastazoli think is what it was called from a company called mr sups it is a cream but i was on a lower dose of test like 500wk dose.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 22, 2012)

bro, 500wk dose of test is low? I thought that's supposed to be above average. anyway, which test was it? I'm curious if you have to divide 500 twice in a week or is 500mg one shot a week is fine? I'm getting ready for my Test Enanthate next week, at 500mg. Not sure if I should divide it twice weekly or once is fine?



BIGBEN2011 said:


> i will get flamed but idk i have had good results with a otc ai called formastazoli think is what it was called from a company called mr sups it is a cream but i was on a lower dose of test like 500wk dose.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

twice a week is what i do 250mg 1 cc i pin monday and friday.yea 500mg a week is on the low side but i am just geting back into working out due to injury.


----------



## brundel (Jan 23, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i will get flamed but idk i have had good results with a otc ai called formastazoli think is what it was called from a company called mr sups it is a cream but i was on a lower dose of test like 500wk dose.



Formastanzol is the same active ingredient as Formeron.
Formeron has a superior transdermal carrier though which provides better penetration.

The main ingredient Formestane is In my opinion the best AI available.
Period.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

so brundel did you get formeron from tgb web site.


----------



## tdhmuscle (Mar 20, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> AI is supposed to be for on-cycle therapy, like Arimidex. SERMs are for PCT, like Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) and Clomiphene (Clomid). Do your re-search on this first. I did.



Isn't Clomid used on cycle to prevent testicular shrinkage?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 20, 2012)

Nolvadex allows estrogen to build in the body, but blocks it at the receptor. It seems less "harsh" on the cardiovascular system compared to aromatase inhibitors. Generally though, my advice is to consider estrogen maintenance drugs only when you need them. If you have the benefit of lab work, a small dose of arimidex every few days can be fine for managing estrogen excess. Others just choose to go with Nolvadex, as lipids tend to be better on it. Many guys like to just keep Nolvadex or Arimidex on hand, and will initiate it only if side effects look like they will be a problem.


----------



## booze (Mar 20, 2012)

tdhmuscle said:


> Isn't Clomid used on cycle to prevent testicular shrinkage?



No, that's hcg


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 20, 2012)

Arimidex has its place during cycles. In fact, it's often prescribed during HRT to combat test sides, and at low doses is has nearly no effect on blood panels.


----------



## gamma (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes but most only recommended .5 a week on trt . is this relevant for 200 mg a week ?


----------

